
Microsoft Joins the Linux Foundation and Welcome Google to the .NET Community - fagnerbrack
https://news.microsoft.com/2016/11/16/microsoft-contributes-to-open-ecosystem-by-joining-linux-foundation-and-welcoming-google-to-the-net-community/#sm.0001cfktnizfkdt0vcd11lftinfdd
======
fagnerbrack
No jokes allowed.

(Yeah, nevermind :D)

